# Old Modification with a MoTwist



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I grabbed a hot tip from Alfred E.M. and ran with it. After messing around for an hour trying to save 45cents I picked up some Brass Thumb Screws from SimpleShot that are available to swap out the ClipScrews that come with the Scout LT.

I grabbed my trusty propane torch and gave the brass a good heat bath and spit on em' to cool them down. The end result is just want I wanted. Check em' out!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The heat bath (or spit) did the trick!

Nice and comfy looking set up!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Niiice, Mo.

Another waybif you want a tarnish/forced patina is to spray for white vinegar on them and put them in an oven at about 250F degrees. Check every 20 minutes or so.

May have to spray a few times depending on desire coloration... rinse with rubbing alcohol and let dry.

You make greenish if you use vinegar and salt to soak... then heat... then rinse to stop the reaction.

Be careful with salt it can quickly pit some metals... and lemon juice is slightly more aggressive than vinegar.

And for a flourish... add some tequila, salt, and lemon juice to your belly.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> The heat bath (or spit) did the trick!
> Nice and comfy looking set up!


Funny how many slingshots I've 'needed' to buy, trade, shoot and make to appreciate what went into the design of the ScoutLT. You get TTF, OTT, and the option to either clip it or wrap it. I shot the Scout for awhile but oddly found it too large for my XL hand. For some reason this smaller frame fit just right. Well that's it then. I'm gonna bag the rest of the sling stack and just shoot this one until my last breath. Or maybe not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Niiice, Mo.
> 
> Another waybif you want a tarnish/forced patina is to spray for white vinegar on them and put them in an oven at about 250F degrees. Check every 20 minutes or so.
> 
> ...


Cool! New knowledge, thanks MakoMan!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool mod


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> cool mod


Thanks my brother! I picked up a second set of thumb screws. Gonna try one of the MakoMethods today and see what I get out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

And for a flourish... add some tequila, salt, and lemon juice to your belly.

That is how is done in my neighborhood. Sometimes, we dispense with the lemon/salt stuff.


----------

